# Solved: Need audio driver for ECS M825VXX Motherboard



## Red Eye (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello,
I cannot find the audio driver for ECS M825VXX Motherboard.
I have tried their website in Taiwan and the MB is not listed,
I tried an executable type of audio driver loader from their site, and it did not include my MB!
I tried a driver updater from Driverguide.com and no luck there.
Some old forum posts pointed to a page no longer available.

Does somone know where I can get this beastie?
It's for WinXP

Cheers
Peter


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Sometimes if ECS has a motherboard that's not listed on their site, it's listed on their sister site, PCchips.com.tw.

Try this sound driver. 
http://www.pcchips.com.tw/PCCWebSit...le.aspx?catid=1&driverid=533&areaid=2&LanID=2


----------



## Red Eye (Oct 26, 2008)

DerekC
Thankyou for your post. The Via driver you suggested works.
After it's 3rd reincarnation, my multimedia pc now works properly.
Cheers
Peter


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Glad that it worked, and that I could be of service. Please mark this tread as solved using the link in your first post.


----------

